# nocturnal bucks not showing up in daylight



## deaddeerwalking (Oct 15, 2009)

i am getting a lot of night time pictures of these three decent deer every night between 11pm and 2am and i just got permission on this place and it has never been hunted and i was wondering why in the last two months they all have been night pictures and only does and small bucks in daylight hours and thats all i have seen hunting it only hunted it four times and i got all does and little bucks in daylight and wondering why


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

The mature deer may not bed there during the day and have to travel to get there. Also, if I'm after a mature buck I will not hunt an area that has alot of does and young bucks. Mature bucks are loners...with a few exceptions. The pictures of the deer you have shown are not mature deer, they are 2 1/2 yr olds. A mature buck may be there, but I'd look for a different area within the property.


----------



## deaddeerwalking (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah i thought they were young but right where those pic were taken there was a big sixteen point that my buddy got on camera right across the hay field


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dc240nt said:


> Mature bucks are loners...with a few exceptions. The pictures of the deer you have shown are not mature deer, they are 2 1/2 yr olds. A mature buck may be there, but I'd look for a different area within the property.


True. Except from Oct 25th-Nov 20th. Than hunt the doe bedding areas.


----------



## deaddeerwalking (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah but there is a lot of rubs and scrapes everywhere and we got some of some bigger bucks in the summer out there and they not there now those bucks we got in the summer and buddy has that big buck across the hay field on camera


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You baiting? Baiting in a pile will turn deer nocturnal a lot of times. Past that, they're just mature. Happens a lot. They wont be nocturnal for to much longer though...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

deaddeerwalking said:


> yeah but there is a lot of rubs and scrapes everywhere and we got some of some bigger bucks in the summer out there and they not there now those bucks we got in the summer and buddy has that big buck across the hay field on camera


Just because they were there this summer doesn't mean their there now.

Bucks often spend summer in a certain area, only to return to their "home" turf once antlers harden and bachelor groups break up.

Hate to say it, but some of your bucks of summer may be several miles away now back in their regular core areas.

I see lots of bucks in the summer that come early September disappear, these are the guys that were only in my area for the summer, they went "home".
I also get some bucks that probably spent the summer elsewhere, and my area is their "home". Ive never seen them before, and all of a sudden their regulars in my area.

Also, during the rut, especially the early seek/chase phase, you'll get bucks from other areas that you've never seen before as they move from doe group to doe group searching out the first does to come into estrous. They will most likely be merely passing through, unless they of course find a hot doe, in which case they'll set up shop with her until shes bred, than they'll move on again.


----------

